# How much does it normally cost to trademark your brand name? And does it differ by state?



## Eminence

How much does it normally cost to trademark your brand name? And soes it differ by state?


----------



## Rodney

Eminence said:


> How much does it normally cost to trademark your brand name? And soes it differ by state?


The application fees are listed here: Trademarks Home (click View Fee Schedule)

Right now it says the fee is $375, but that's just the application fee. There's no guarantee that if you apply that you'll be granted a trademark. More info on that is in the link I provided.

You can also pay a service like LegalZoom to do it for you. They can help do the necessary searches and help you with the paperwork and specimens needed to help increase your chances of having your trademark approved and make the process easier.

When I registered my trademark, I used a third party service (not legalzoom), and my mark was still initially rejected. I had to hire yet another 3rd party to help me appeal the rejection to get the trademark finally approved.

Hope this helps some


----------



## doskalata

ive been doing research on their web site and im finding it unclear about the fee... is it for all items (ie. name, logo, and symbol) or if $375 is going to be charged for each specimen?


----------



## kimura-mma

The fee is paid for the registration of each individual mark. So if you want to register 3 marks (a brand name, a logo and a symbol) then you have to file 3 applications and pay the fee 3 times.


----------



## doskalata

If i were starting a clothing label, which would be the best of the three to register first? because i dont have 1,200 dollars to blow on this? or is it better to wait until i do?


----------



## kimura-mma

You should register the brand name. It may not even be necessary to register the logo or symbol, but you could always do it later on if you really want to.

Typically, copyrights are for works of art and trademarks are for logos, symbols and brand names. That said, if you want to consider your logo or symbol a work of art, then you technically can copyright it. But it wouldn't grant you the legal protection and recourse you are probably expecting.

Long story short, copyright is not a good alternative to trademark.


----------



## JimGilbert

At the least, register the trade name(s) with your state. In AZ you register with the Sec of State's office for $10 each name. That gives you exclusive right to the name in your state. I would think you could do the same in other key states as well.. ?


----------



## hustlasondagrind

In Louisiana it $50 to trademark!


----------



## kimura-mma

hustlasondagrind said:


> In Louisiana it $50 to trademark!


Just to clarify... this would be to trademark at the state level, not federal.


----------



## binki

You can slap a TM on your mark and you will be protected somewhat in the market you are in, generally your state if you are in the USA.


----------



## Rico Menor

it cost me 375 dollars to trade mark my logo myself. Its good for 10 years
You will most likely be denied the first time and they will give you the reason, reply to the letter with fixed problems and you should be ok.
The USPTO assigns you a trademark lawyer to look over your mark and you can speak with him/her about it.


----------



## kimura-mma

binki said:


> You can slap a TM on your mark and you will be protected somewhat in the market you are in, generally your state if you are in the USA.


Using the ™ symbol does not actually offer any protection. It simply means that you are *claiming* rights to a mark. To be protected within your market, you need to have proof of use in commerce.


----------



## Kate Kavana

Have you visited this website ip-coster.com. You can use website's quotation system to estimate IP budget and a professional attorneys may be founded there.


----------

